# Chicago Herf



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Check it out Windy City People:

Chicago Herf


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

That's the one Brianna Black's advertising isn't it???????


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Denahue said:


> That's the one Brianna Black's advertising isn't it???????


Joo got it man! (Trying to sound like "Scar Face" as I hear that accent all the time around here.)


----------

